# update für Lowrance HDS Echolote



## rotax (19. Mai 2009)

update für Lowrance HDS Echolote verfügbar 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Heiko112 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

und wenn man das dann so eingibt dann funzt das auch.

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Downloads/


----------



## Heuwiese (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo alle zusammen.
Wie installiert man die neue Software dann von der Karte auf das Sonar.
Karte einstecken und fertig???
Bei meinem Gerät funzt das nicht.


----------



## Heuwiese (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Danke für die Info. Ich habe mein HDS 5 in Deutschland gekauft. 
Auf www.lowrance.de bin ich sicher über Download zur US-Version geraten.


----------



## Heuwiese (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Das bei Lowrance vorhandene Update (2.0.30.50) funzt dank Hilfe von Thomas Schlageter jetzt auch auf meinem HDS 5.
Es gibt denke ich nur eine Version und die kann man auf www.Lowrance.de oder com Downloaden.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

hallo zusammen,
habe auch auf lowrance.com mir das update runtergeladen,seit dem funktioniert mein HDS5 tip top,hatte vorher ein problem,die schwarze bodenlinie,ist von ihrem platz,wie soll ich sagen,weggelaufe´n,hier ein paar bilder vom fehlerhaften update

















funktioniert jetzt nach dem neuen update absolut fehlerfrei,schaut selber,


----------



## hechtangler2911 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Schaut mal was ich heute noch gefunden habe,stand ja schon ins Haus.

http://www.thinkbig-online.de/product_info.php?products_id=529

Wer wird sich denn für sein Hds Gerät das neue Update runterladen,wenns erhältlich ist,und dann natürlich den nötigen Geber dazu kaufen?

Ist nur die Frage,ob das HDS5 ausreichend groß genug für diese Funktion ist,das bleibt abzuwarten.

Sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

wie 350 euro,das ist quatsch,den bekommst du schon für 60€ bei schlageter,ist ja der gleiche wie der vom X135,
und das neue update hatte schon ein paar mehr neue funktionen,dann erkundige dich aber mal genau,lass dir doch mal die seite übersetzen,dann siehst du was alles neu ist.

dann schau mal hier,und lies mal,was alles neu beim update ist.

http://translate.google.com/translate?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&u=http%3a%2f%2fwww.lowrance.com%2fen%2fProducts%2fMarine%2fHDS-High-Definition-System%2fHDS-5-FishfinderGPS-Chartplotter%2fDownloads%2fHDS-5-Software-Update%2f

gruß sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

glaub es mir,du kannst den geber vom X135 benutzen,der ist identisch,und die 120 Grad,das ist träumerei,dann frag doch mal den thomas schlageter,der wird dir das bestimmt bestätigen,oder think big.der 200/83khz geber ist kein doppelfrequenz geber,sondern der selbe,der auch am x135 dran ist,nur der 200/50khz geber ist ein doppelfrequenz geber,der ist aber fürs tiefe wasser gedacht bei 50khz,erkundige dich erst einmal,bevor du hier ratschläge verteilst,nur weil man vielleicht mehrere echolote besitzt,hat man nicht gleich ahnung von der materie,aber du scheinst ja schon,als einer bekannt zu sein,der meint immer und überall mitreden zu müssen,ist nicht böse gemeint.ich habe die dinger früher verkauft,ich weiss wovon ich rede,meistens auf jeden fall.

sascha


----------



## McRip (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Amphibium schrieb:


> Denn wenn Du jetzt schon einen normalen Geber für die HDS-Geräte kaufst, ohne ein Gerät zu kaufen (zum Beispiel ein Ersatzgeber oder den zweiten Geber für die Tiefsee), kostet der schon 350 Euro und da sind nur normale Komponenten verarbeitet...



Bitte was? Ich weiß ja nicht wo du kaufst, aber ich bezahle dafür auch nur 40-50€ + Porto je nach Geberwinkel. Und die sind auch von Lowrance für HDS deklariert. Das der neue SV Geber teurer ist, sollte klar sein, aber generell wird er sich bestimmt an den Preisen der Konkurrenz orientieren. Und die sind von "mehr als 500€" etwas entfernt, aber nur etwas... #h

Ich sag nur:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2449257#post2449257
Bitte überleg erstmal, was Du wann schreibst...


----------



## Heuwiese (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Amphibium schrieb:


> Hi Sascha!
> 
> Wie gehts?
> 
> ...


 
*Warum soll sich SI nur für HDS 10 und 8 lohnen? Bei den kleinen von Humminbird ist das Display nur 2cm höher.*


----------



## hechtangler2911 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

was soll man da zu sagen,amphibium redet viel,aber viel ist auch nicht immer gleich gut.
manchmal ist weniger mehr,haha,lach. 

sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

es gibt halt leute die meinen zu jedem und alle´m seinen senf und gute ratschläge dazu tun zu müssen,einfach nur um irgendwas zu sagen oder zu schreiben,und so einer ist er halt,man muss sich nur die anderen beiträge anschauen,hat aber dann keine eier in der hose,um das thema wieder aufzugreifen,und sich dem thema oder seinem irrtum zu stellen,ist aber vielleicht besser so,wir lassen ihn in seiner traumwelt,ich wollte ihm ja auch nur helfen.

sascha


----------



## rotax (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ich fürchte das die Familie der Amphibien oder Lurche besser
in Ihrem Element bleiben sollten, um Ihre bescheidenen Möglichkeiten nicht allzu sehr zu strapazieren.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Heuwiese (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Mal zur Sache, wann soll den SI für die HDS-Geräte verfügbar sein??
Welche Geber sind den für so ein HDS-Gerät am besten für flaches Wasser (2m bis 30m)?
Ich meine natürlich mit welchen Geber leuchtet man die größte Fläche ab?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

hallo rotax,hallo heuwiese,
habe mich heute mal ein wenig beim thomas schlageter informiert,er meinte das sogar das hds5 von der größe her gut geeignet sei,es wird für diese technologie aber ein extra geber entwickelt,denke mal,das sie den doch wohl schon haben,aber wann das ganze kommt konnte weder er noch die mitarbeiter,bzw die entwickler von lowrance genau sagen,die halten denke ich mal,sowas eh bis zum schluß geheim,werde mich aber sofort wieder melden,sobald ich mehr in erfahrung gebracht habe.

gruß sascha


----------



## Heuwiese (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Super danke für die Info. 
Du kannst ja dann mal berichten wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

schaut euch doch mal das super aktuelle video vom schlageter mit der si version an,nicht schlecht.

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/VideosKataloge/Videos---178_179.html


das ist das video ganz unten rechts,tegernsee


----------



## hechtangler2911 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Structure Scan™ Side Viewing Sonar via nachrüstbarem Zusatzgeber demnächst verfügbar.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Die digitale HDS-Revolution geht weiter![/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lowrance verkündet den Einstieg in die “Structure Scan™” Side Viewing Sonar Gebertechnologie.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Für die leistungsstarke Range an Lowrance HDS-Geräten wird es im weiteren Verlauf des Jahres 2009 ein Upgrade geben.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Durch den Erwerb eines Structure Scan™ Gebers sind fotorealistische Bilder der Unterwasserwelt mit dem Echolot möglich.[/FONT][/SIZE]

Schaut doch mal auf diese Org. Lowrance Seite ganz unten links,juhu,

Ihr müsst aber erst euer Gerät anklicken,direkter Aufruf klappt leider nicht,aber dann.

http://translate.google.com/translate?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&u=http%3a%2f%2fwww.lowrance.com%2fen%2fProducts%2fMarine%2fHDS-High-Definition-System%2f


----------



## hechtangler2911 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Es ist wieder ein neues Update verfügbar.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

schaut mal hier,echt super videos,da kommt ja langsam mal was.

http://www.thinkbig-online.de/produ...d=529&osCsid=ccc2ce52e1cbe362f65b49a094409319

ich finde die auflösung sogar wesentlich besser wie bei den humminbird geräten.
gruß sascha


----------



## Guppyfreund (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ich denke mal Lowrance wird das neue Feature auf der ICAST am 15 Juli vorstellen, hoffe mal dass das Upgrade Kit dann auch schnell in den Handel kommt. 
Hat jemand nen Tipp von wo ich günstig ein HDS-5 importieren könnte?


----------



## Pilkerknecht (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Guppyfreund schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp von wo ich günstig ein HDS-5 importieren könnte?



Ja den hätte ich. Googel mal nach cactusnav . Knappe 600 € für Lowrance HDS-5 Combo Plotter, 50/200 Geber
inklusive Versand.
Auf der Hauptseite oben rechts HDS 5 eingeben. Dann brauchst Du nicht so lange suchen.
Deutsches Menü usw.

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## McRip (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hat jemand ne Idee wie es mitm Pfund weitergeht? Wir waren ja vor kurzem schon bei 1zu0,98 mittlerweile nur noch 1zu0,85 

Der Dollar soll ja noch weiter durchsacken...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo,
hier gibts jetzt die absolute Neuheit von Hds Geräten zu bestaunen. 

http://translate.google.com/translate?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&u=http%3a%2f%2fwww.lowrance.com%2fstructurescan

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Pitti (9. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo Leute hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man die Voltanzeige auf dem Sonarbildschirm bekommt? Temp und Tiefe geht ja leicht und andere auch, aber wo ist wie üblich die Volt anzeige geblieben? Gruß Pitti


----------



## Pilkerknecht (9. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Muss auch als Overlay eingefügt werden und die Plazierung der Anzeige kannst Du individuell festlegen.LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## Kampfknödel (9. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Sorry wenn ich mit einer Frage antworte. Ich interessiere mich nämlich auch für diese HDS Geräte doch noch habe ich gewisse Bildungslücken .... die da wären:


1) Fotoshow ist mir Wurscht mir reicht die normale Fischsichelanzeige und da ich das Gerät ausschließlich in Norwegen benutze, angeln wir in Tiefen zwischen ..sagen wir mal 20 bis 300 Meter. Da die Fotoschow in den großen Tiefen nicht möglich ist wäre meine Frage: Welchen Geber benötige ich für dieses gesamte Tiefenspektrum?

2) Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass US Geräte preiswerter sind. Kann ich guten Gewissens bei Uncle Sam einkaufen oder gibt das u.U. Schwierigkeiten bei der GPS Anzeige oder ist der Einsatz eventuell verboten wegen irgendwelcher reservierten Kanalfrequenzen. Das wär echt peinlich wenn vor mir ne Boing in den Atlantik eintitscht   ;-)

3) Weil wir gerade bei den US-Schnöppchen sind...wenn ich mir überlege, dass Geber, Batterie, Ladegerät und Aufbewahrung zum mobilen Einsatz noch dazu gekauft werden müssen, relativiert sich das ja wieder mit etwaigen Angebotspreisen namhafter hiesiger Tacklekrämer - oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich habe diesbezüglich noch kein portables Angebot bei den Amis gesehen.

Macht mich mal bitte schlau - noch hat das Ganze ja Zeit.

Vielen Dank in Vorab!

M.f.G.

René


----------



## Echolotzentrum (9. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Frage 1: Geber 200/83khz. Läuft perfekt bis in größere Tiefen. Der 200/50khz Geber wird nur in Extrem Fällen benötigt.

Frage 2: Die amerikanischen Geräte arbeiten hier nicht!!!!!!!!
Der Bildschirm wird in kurzen Abständen schwarz und meldet "Please contact your local dealer" (Das merkt er durch die GPS Funktion)
Dann können wir das Gerät direkt an Navico schicken. Das "Updaten" kostet 750EUR plus Mwst. für ein HDS5.
Damit ist es aber kein Schnäppchen mehr. 

Frage 3: Durch das hohe Gewicht der Akkus und der anderen Spannung kann ich leider in Amerika keine Alternative finden. Entweder ist der Versand super teuer oder das Ding geht nicht.

Vielleicht ist diese Idee ganz interessant: Wir arbeiten jetzt gerade an einer perfekten Portabelversion mit speziellem Hartschaum im Koffer für die Aufnahme von Akkus, dem Gerät und dem ganzen Zubehör bis hin zur Seekarte. Kostet voraussichtlich 49EUR. Dauert aber noch 14 Tage.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Kampfknödel (9. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Danke für die Info!

M.f.G.

René


----------



## Tortugaf (9. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Mal eine Frage am Rande, wenn ich mir hier ein Echolot mit GPS u. Kartenplotter kaufe u. es im Mexiko benutzen will, bekomme ich dort auch Schwierigkeit wie andersrum hier.  

Funktionstörungen 


  G.  Tortugaf


----------



## Echolotzentrum (10. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ich befürchte, das wird genauso sein. Habe das zwar so rum noch nicht probiert, hört sich aber logisch an.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Kampfknödel (10. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

....glaube ich wiederum nicht denn Lowrance geht es darum zu vermeiden, dass unter Umgehung der hohen Preise in Deutschland (als Beispiel) die Dinger in den Staaten gekauft werden. 
Umgekehrt darf es natürlich der Fall sein: Teurer Einkauf und Verwendung außerhalb der Highend-Preis Ländern. 
Zumindest wäre das logisch. 
Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass bei Kauf und erstmaliger Aktivierung in den Staaten, die Geräte auch Außerhalb verwendet werden können. Es wäre sonst sehr heikel abzuwarten, bis der erste Ami die Firma auf 130 Millionen Dollar verklagt, weil er außerhalb der Region den Fisch nicht finden konnte oder seine Schiffsschraube zersägt.

Fazit: Lowrance schießt sich ein Eigentor - da bin ich mir sicher. 
Es ist also abzuwarten, was die Kummunitie für "Abhilfe" schafft - was voraussetzt, das sich die Geräte in der breiten Masse durchsetzen.

Außerhalb dieser Überlegung bleibt natürlich die Frage ob es für den Einzelnen überhaupt lohnenswert ist, jene Geräte im Ausland zu erwerben, Ich kaufe gern meine Angelsachen unter anderen in den Staaten aber bei teurer Elektronik hätte ich ein ungutes Gefühl dabei.


M.f.G.

René


----------



## Pitti (10. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Pilkerknecht schrieb:


> Muss auch als Overlay eingefügt werden und die Plazierung der Anzeige kannst Du individuell festlegen.LG Pilkerknecht


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber damit ist meine Frage nicht beatwortet! Ich finde nur die Limaanzeige aber nicht die normale Voltanzeige wie es bei den alten Geräten war. Gruß Pitti


----------



## Pilkerknecht (10. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Na dann muss Dich die Randboulette mal auf ein Grillerchen einladen, wenn Du das Fleisch und die Wurst mit bringst und wir schauen gemeinsam auf´s Gerät. 

Ich starte mal mein Gerät und Du bekommst ne PN von mir.
Dauert aber ein kleines Weilchen, da ich heute Abend bei Mario Barth bin.

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## Pitti (10. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

#hDank Dir schonmal im vorraus, ich arbeite nun schon seit gut 30 Jahren mit Eagel u. Lowrance-Geräten, komisch das ich das nicht finde. 

Aber eins muß ich sagen, das HDS-5 ist echt ne Weiterentwicklung, so einfach war noch keins, finde ich.

Schade nur das der Strukturescan noch auf sich warten lässt, hätte ich dann gleich mitgekauft. Gruß und viel Spaß bei Mario Pitti


----------



## utzel (10. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Kampfknödel schrieb:


> Außerhalb dieser Überlegung bleibt natürlich die Frage ob es für den Einzelnen überhaupt lohnenswert ist, jene Geräte im Ausland zu erwerben, Ich kaufe gern meine Angelsachen unter anderen in den Staaten aber bei teurer Elektronik hätte ich ein ungutes Gefühl dabei.


 
Ich denke schon das es sich lohnt. Wie Pilkerknecht :m schon geschrieben hat bei cactusnav.com kostet das HDS-5 incl. 200/83 khz Geber und incl. Versand nach Deutschland 570€. Zoll und Mwst. kommen da auch nicht hinzu (England EU). 
Das sind mal eben *390€* Ersparnis, ne ganze Menge wie ich finde. 
Und mal ganz ehrlich, wann geht so ein Gerät schon mal während der Garantiezeit kaputt? Danach muss ich die Reparatur sowiso bezahlen, falls es denn eine geben sollte.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo,
ich möchte garnicht in die Debatte einfreifen, ob und wann es sich lohnt, Geräte selbst zu importieren. Das muß wohl jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich konnte hier nur lesen, dass es wohl technisch ein Problem geben soll, wenn Geräte vom US Markt in D in Betrieb gehen. Ich beziehe mich hier auf die Erläuterung von T. Schlageter.
Da ich diesen Hinweis für wichtig hielt, habe ich das Thema in einem ähnlichen Thread beim Bootsanglerclub angesprochen. Dort hält man diese Info für wenig stichhaltig und ein User berichtet auch davon, dass sein HDS 10 Eigenimport fehlerfrei läuft. Was ist nun wahr?


----------



## Pitti (11. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Pilkerknecht schrieb:


> Na dann muss Dich die Randboulette mal auf ein Grillerchen einladen, wenn Du das Fleisch und die Wurst mit bringst und wir schauen gemeinsam auf´s Gerät.
> 
> Ich starte mal mein Gerät und Du bekommst ne PN von mir.
> Dauert aber ein kleines Weilchen, da ich heute Abend bei Mario Barth bin.
> ...


 
Hallo |wavey: 
Habe es nun doch selber gefunden, war garnicht so schwer aber doof untergebracht, in der Option andere Schiffe. Naja wer sucht denn dort!:vik: Jedenfalls nochmals Danke, für den guten Willen. Gruß Pitti


----------



## Echolotzentrum (11. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Das mit dem HDS 10 kann ich aufklären:

Der Softwarestand ist entscheidend. Wenn es eines der ersten Geräte war, gab noch keine Probleme. Sobald das Gerät upgedated wird (was man eigentlich muss, um volle Performance zu haben) ist es leider vorbei.

Ich kann nur immer wiederholen: Ich denke mir das nicht aus, sondern erlebe das jeden Tag im Büro. Um solche Informationen zu bekommen, sitze ich sogar gerade in Atlanta (USA) und besuche Humminbird. Nur so bekommt man ALLE Informationen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Tina K. (12. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Moin,

was machen denn die Ammis, die ne Weltunsegelung machen?

wann kommen die ersten Klagen gegen Lowrance, weil sie gegen nen Stein gefahren sind?

Wo gibts denn sowas? Apple hat in den Staaten die gleichen Preise, wie in Europa, mit dem Unterschied, dass es dort $ sind!
Wer dort einkauft kann sein Notebook/Iphone auch weltweit nutzen! Das wäre ja wohl auch noch schöner!

Da fängt sich Lowrance echt Minuspunkte ein, wenn es tatsächlich so sein sollte!

Gruß Florian


----------



## Heuwiese (12. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Pitti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man die Voltanzeige auf dem Sonarbildschirm bekommt? Temp und Tiefe geht ja leicht und andere auch, aber wo ist wie üblich die Volt anzeige geblieben? Gruß Pitti


 
*Was ist hier gemeint? Voltanzeige von der Batterie des Gerätes?  So zu sagen die Anzeige wie lange das Sonar noch funktioniert? Oder die Anzeige von einer externen Batterie vom Boot?*


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Vielen Dank an T. Schlageter. Ich geb das mal so weiter. Es ist auch garnicht mein Ding diese
Unternehmenspolitik zu kommentieren. Mich interessieren nur Fakten. An denen kann ich mich ausrichten. Emotionen schaden mir nur selbst.


----------



## Pitti (12. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> *Was ist hier gemeint? Voltanzeige von der Batterie des Gerätes? So zu sagen die Anzeige wie lange das Sonar noch funktioniert? Oder die Anzeige von einer externen Batterie vom Boot?*


 

Danke|wavey:für Dein Intresse, habe mein Problem schon gelöst, es ging um die Interne Stromversorgung, bei einem vernetzten Gerät kommt ja die Anzeige der Leistung auf der Amaturenseite (Lima). Hatte ich aber weiter oben schon beschrieben.#6 Gruß Pitti


----------



## hechtonaut (12. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

so hab eben von lowrance ne antwort bezüglich des nicht funktionierens des GPS an den HDS geräten erhalten. folgender wortlaut:

This is misinformation, for GPS.  This refers to the Global Positioning System, which is world wide.  However, the EGNOS system is not yet available.  This may be the system that is referenced and through "word of mouth" processed, the information was skewed.

also laut lowrance funktionieren auch US geräte immer und überall


----------



## lille pojken (12. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hejsan

So und nun wird die sache wieder spanend,der Hersteller sagt geht ueberall auf der welt
und das auch bei den US-Modelen!!!
Ein Händler aus D sagt geht nur so lange wie das Gerät nicht upgedated wird weil sonst wird es teuer,wer sagt den nun was stimmt???????

MvH Lars


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Jungs,

ich kann nur sagen: Lernen durch Schmerz.
Macht eure Erfahrungen und wundert euch.
Gerne kann man auch beim Generalimporteur ThinkBig anrufen:

Tel. 0231 44472011

Die bestätigen das auch. Komischerweise haben sich die Kritiker noch nie bei denen gemeldet. Fragt nach Reinhard Mucha oder Hardy Derenthal.

Thomas Schlageter (Viele Grüße aus Eufaula / USA)
Habe eben ein paar Bass Angler auf dem Lake Eufaula kennen gelernt. Sehr geniale Boote und Ausrüstung. Fotos und Videos folgen in Kürze.


----------



## Danfreak (18. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Jungs,
> 
> ich kann nur sagen: Lernen durch Schmerz.
> Macht eure Erfahrungen und wundert euch.
> ...





Wenn Boote und Ausrüstung in Deutschland fast das Doppelte wie in USA kosten, kann der deutsche Angler ebend bloß halb so genial angeln. |krach: (Rein rechnerisch)

ergo 

Dümmer ist deshalb noch lange nicht.|kopfkrat


----------



## Echolotzentrum (18. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hier geht es nicht um den doppelten Preis. Der stört mich genauso wie alle anderen. Es ist geradezu eine Unverschämtheit der Hersteller, die Preise teilweise so unterschiedlich zu gestalten.
Genauso ist es mit Autos, Kleidung und vielem anderen. (Manchmal hat es Gründe, manchmal nicht)

Aber hier geht es um eine sichere Aussage meiner Person. Ich sauge mir das nicht aus den Fingern und habe viele Erfahrungen mit diesen Geräten.
Ich kann es mir nicht erlauben aus reiner Boshaftigkeit Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten. Teilweise kann ich mir sogar mehr erlauben, als der Hersteller selbst.
Für den hängen sogar rechtliche Fragen damit zusammen, die mir egal sind.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Heuwiese (18. September 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Schreibt lieber mal was zur neuen Technik. Ich meine die jenigen, die sich wirklich damit auskennen und wann man die wo für welches Geld in D kaufen kann.


----------



## mephisto (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

das würde mich auch intressieren....so lang ist das jahr 2009 nun auch nicht mehr....wann gibts denn nun die "SI"-geber???
hat der weihnachtsmann noch chancen einen zu besorgen oder muss man doch auf den 2010 warten???


----------



## McRip (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Wundert mich allerdings auch. Ist irgendwie zu viel Ruhe eingekehrt...

Edith sagt: auf der anderen Seite des Teiches wohl 23.11. in nem Forum gelesen


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Jungs,seit ein paar Tage ist jetzt das neue Update für den Downscan und Structurscan zu haben: http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Product-Software-Updates/

Allerdings gibt es noch ein paar Fehler beim runterladen,habe mit jemanden darüber gesprochen,hier seine Aussage dazu:

Hi 

also ich hab das Update runtergeladen installiert wie es bei Lowrance beschrieben ist und dann nachdem ich das Gerät neu gestartet hatte blieb es anscheinend hängen. Ich hab nach 3 Std. den Saft abgedreht und nochmal das Gerät neu gestartet nun gehts.
Vermutlich is es hängen geblieben.
Alle Einstellungen waren noch da die Sprache auch.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Frage: Welche Geber sind dazu zu verwenden????

grüssle CD


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Dazu musst du für viel Geld den neuen Structurscangeber + Box dazu kaufen.Einfach mal bei Thomas Schlageter erfragen.





Ich glaube aber,das Der Geber noch nicht erhältlich ist,kommt aber wohl in kürze.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Habe das Update gerade selbst gemacht,allerdings muss man danach den Saft abklemmen,weil er sich sonst wirklich aufhängt und immer wieder von vorne beginnt,System funktioniert aber bestens.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Nur noch ein Tipp von mir,ich habe mir bis jetzt jedes Update auf meiner Festplatte gespeichert,man weiß ja nie!!!!!
Wenn mal ein Update nicht richtig funktioniert,spiele ich das vorheriege wieder drauf.


----------



## McRip (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Kann man nicht auf die Box verzichten wenn man nur 1 Gerät hat? Oder braucht man immer die Box? Das wäre ein ziemliches Antikaufargument...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Nein die Box muss schon sein,soviel ich weiss,denke mal,sie wandelt die Daten um,bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher,wir werden es ja bald erfahren.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Das ist doch wohl bestimmt eine ganz andere Box,oder weisst du etwa mehr,dann klär uns auf,aber bitte keine Vermutungen.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Welche Tiefenlinie meinst du denn?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

wir werden ja sehen.
würde mich freuen wenns so ist.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo,

um das neue Structure Scan System nutzen zu können, reicht nicht nur der neue Geber.
Die komplette Elektronik für Side Scan ist nicht im Gerät, sondern in dieser SounderBox installiert. Diese wird zwischen das Echolot und den neuen Geber montiert und auch mit Strom zusätzlich versorgt!

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Na siehste mal,du neun mal Kluges.......
Ich erkundige mich erst,bevor ich sowas in die Welt setze Amphibium,du lernst es aber auch nicht,würde mich nicht wundern,wenn du jetzt noch gegen Thomas reden würdest,also bitte lass es demnächst.


----------



## Amphibium (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Na siehste mal,du neun mal Kluges.......
> Ich erkundige mich erst,bevor ich sowas in die Welt setze Amphibium,du lernst es aber auch nicht,würde mich nicht wundern,wenn du jetzt noch gegen Thomas reden würdest,also bitte lass es demnächst.


 

Du bist doch neunmal klug...dann frage ich mich, warum Lowrance (das ist die Firma, die die HDS-Echolote herstellt, falls Du es nicht weißt!) dieses Video veröffentlich hatte... :v


----------



## Echolotzentrum (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Das Modul heißt LLS-1 Structure Scan Modul.
Das Foto hierzu findet ihr hier:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/EcholoteFishfinder/Lowrance/Lowrance-HDS-Digital-Neu/HDS-EcholotGPS-Combigeraete/Lowrance-HDS-5-Echolot-Kartenplotter--1915.html

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

dann schau dir doch mal ganz genau das video hier an,ist ja auch von lowrance.dann siehst du auch ,das sie auch die box benutzen,wenn du der sprache mächtig bist,sie zeigen es aber auch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlO6naQL0m0


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Thomas,es lohnt sich nicht,sich wegen so einem aufzuregen.

Klar versucht der Thomas Geld zu verdienen,das würden wir ja wohl auch,aber daran ist ja wohl auch nichts dran auszusetzen,so lange man seine Arbeit ehrlich und korreckt macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Wir hatten mit dem Herren schon des öfteren Probleme und ihn deswegen auch schon angemailt. Es scheint sein Hobby zu sein, in welcher Art und Weise auch immer, ständig gegen Thomas Schlageter zu hetzen, und dies auf eine auch rechtlich bedenkbare Art und Weise.

Wir werden dies nicht weiter zulassen und ihn daher sperren.


----------



## Pitti (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Verstehe ich da irgend was falsch??? Seht den Link!!!

http://www.tenten-boats.de/content/...-Sonar.html?XTCsid=l3cur39i6e6npmdhmm4cd42bf3


----------



## Echolotzentrum (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Wenn man nur Kataloge liest und die Geschäftsleitung nicht kennt, passiert so etwas. 
Ich habe Informationen und eine PowerPoint Präsentation vorliegen direkt von Nils Thoss, dem Europachef von Navico Lowrance. Dort wird die StructureScan Technik erklärt und die Komponenten gezeigt. Es kommt sicher mit Sounderbox + Geber. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Pitti (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Na dann bin ich ja froh ein Gerät gekauft zuhaben, wo die Anleitung auf der Homepage des Herstellers nichts taugt und ich erst den Europäischen Chef kennenlernen muß um Erweiterungen zu kapieren. Und dann auch noch, mir das von einem Zwischenhändler sagen zulassen müßen. Ich dachte Kataloge Stellen alle Vorzüge eines Produkt da und es bedarf nicht einen Firmeninternen Bekanntenkreis um damit, nach dem Kauf umzugehen! Danke für den netten Hinweis und der ausführlichen Aufklärung.
                                                                                      Gruß Pitti


----------



## Echolotzentrum (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Wieviele Informationen sind bisher offiziell von Lowrance gekommen?
Bisher gibt es nur einige wenige Videos und ein paar Zeilen mit Informationen zum Thema Structure Scan.
Die ganze Diskussion beruht doch bisher nur auf Hörensagen. 
Lowrance kann man da doch keinen Vorwurf machen. Außer, dass sie zu früh einiges veröffentlicht haben ohne ein fertiges Produkt anbieten zu können. (Ich denke, dass haben die gemacht, um nicht Humminbird den Markt mit Side Imaging zu überlassen)

Ich telefoniere regelmäßig mit den Leuten von Lowrance, gehe mit ihnen essen und versuche Informationen zu bekommen. Warum viele Mitbewerber so lethargisch sind und falsche Informationen auf ihren Internetseiten haben, kann ich nicht beantworten. 

Ich aber kann sehr gut in den Spiegel schauen, weil ich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen arbeite und NOCH NIEMALS jemanden besch.....  habe. Vor allen Dingen habe ich mir meine Kompetenz hart erarbeitet. Oftmals ohne Hilfe der Hersteller. Kann man mir daraus einen Vorwurf ableiten?

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## McRip (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hier ist ja schon wieder was los. Ich kommentiere das jetzt mal nicht weiter. Filtern wir mal den Inhalt raus: Also man braucht eine zusätzliche Box zwischen ohnehin neuem Geber und dem Basisgerät. Davon war bisher nie die Rede, ein Gruß an die PR-Abteilung von Lowrance. Man muss also nicht nur den Geber kaufen, sondern auch noch die Box. Bei den Preisen dafür haut es mich ja um. Das ist eine Abzocke sondergleichen und ich glaube manch einer der sich sein HDS-Gerät jetzt schon geholt hat fällt unsanft aus den Latschen. Es sollte doch wohl so sein, dass nur ein Software-Update und neuer Geber erforderlich wäre. Wenn es so ist mit der Box und die Preise so happig sind, dann hat Lowrance sich es wohl mit einigen Interessenten übel verscherzt... |gr:


----------



## Pitti (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Nun gut die Infos mit der LSS-1 Box und dem Geber LSS-1 war mir ja schon bekannt, allerdings bestand die Aussage, das die neuen HDS-Geräte nur ein Update und einen neuen Geber brauchen. Ich dachte bis jetzt das die Box nur nötig ist wenn ich ein älteres Gerät habe! 
Wie ich nun gesehen habe hat auch Schlageter eine Preisvorstellung des ganzen schon auf der Homepage hinterlegt (700€), aber diese Infos hatte ich auch schon vorher von Think Big und anderen.
Jedoch habe ich auch auf Deutschen Anbieterseiten nur die selben Aussagen nachlesen können wie bei Lowrance, da wollten wohl alle den Sprung nicht verpassen, einschließlich Schlageter. Was ich ja auch nicht verwerflich finde, allerdings höhrt sich das hier, wieder ganz anders an.
Naja kochen ebend alle nur mit Wasser, ich werde ja sehen was sich nun letzendlich rausstellt, denn so richtig scheint es ja noch niemanden klar zusein. Gruß Pitti


----------



## ALUFISH (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



> allerdings bestand die Aussage, das die neuen HDS-Geräte nur ein Update und einen neuen Geber brauchen. Ich dachte bis jetzt das die Box nur nötig ist wenn ich ein älteres Gerät habe!



Genau so habe ich es auch verstanden. Glücklicherweise bin ich offensichtlich nicht der Einzige, der jetzt die Torte im Gesicht hat.

Wenn ich die Summe des Gesamtpaketes ausrechne.....ähm, warte mal...ein im Sinn...bin ich ja bei hauptamtlichen 1600 EUROS cash down on the Table.

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, meine Armut kotzt mich an....


----------



## Fliegenfisch (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Servus @ll, Hi Sascha!

Hab mir am Donnerstag das Update von Lowrance auf mein HDS 5 installiert.

So die Tiefenlinie ist schon noch da aber in der Farbe weiß.
Ich benutze auch die Farbeinstellung 13 da ist sie weiß.

Vielleicht kann jemand ja Lorwance mal bescheid geben das sie da nen BUG haben.

Auch die Installation ist mit dem Fehler behaftet das das Update nicht richtig beendet wird und sich das Echolot aufhängt. Nur durch Stromabschaltung hab ich es beenden können.

Ich hab da so ne Vermutung das Lowrance nen Windows XP Programmierer dran gestetz hat 

Hier mal die Bilder von heute

Hier erkennt man auch bei der Farbe 13 das die Tiefenlinie weiß ist. XP läst grüßen|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Bei anderer Farbwahl ist sie wieder schwarz bzw. blau.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Dank Dir Peter,tja,dann wollen wir mal hoffen,das Lowrance die Fehler schnellstmöglich
in den Griff bekommt.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Pitti (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



ALUFISH schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich es auch verstanden. Glücklicherweise bin ich offensichtlich nicht der Einzige, der jetzt die Torte im Gesicht hat.
> 
> Wenn ich die Summe des Gesamtpaketes ausrechne.....ähm, warte mal...ein im Sinn...bin ich ja bei hauptamtlichen 1600 EUROS cash down on the Table.
> 
> Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, meine Armut kotzt mich an....


 

Hier haste was zum Lesen, anscheind ist es wohl doch schon lange bekannt, jedenfalls in der Fachwelt . Gruß Pitti

http://www.jens-hannemann.de/tl_files/Pressinformationen/01 PI Lowrance Structure Scan.pdf


----------



## Pitti (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo Fliegenfisch, bei mir war alles okay nach dem Download, auch hat sich mein Gerät nicht aufgehangen, alles perfekt! Gruß Pitti


----------



## ALUFISH (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

@Pitti

Lowrance muss sich den Schuh anziehen. Die sollten doch bitte zeitnah oder zumindest rechtzeitig mit den entsprechenden Informationen aus dem Gebüsch kommen.
Und zwar öffentlich und nicht hinter vorgehaltener Hand an einen handverlesenen, elitären Kreis.
Über die gediegene Preisgestaltung der Produkte, beispielsweise innerhalb der EU, kann man sich letztendlich auch nur die Haare raufen.

Sicherlich ist ein Eisenbahnzug teurer als das HDS5 Komplettpaket.

Und wem das nicht passt, der möge für immer schweigen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Interessante Geschichten!
Ich habe nun gerade gehört, dass beim Bootsanglertreffen in Damp ein Boot mit dem Lowrance HDS 10 plus Structure Scan LSS-1 zu sehen ist. Die Combi wird wohl auch weiter noch zu besichtigen sein. Wer da Interesse hat - ich schließe mich da selbst mit ein - kann sich die Geschichte sicher dort oder in Lübeck bei Christian sicher mal ansehen.


----------



## GuitarCrazyo (7. November 2009)

I downloaded an additional course after the software update and did not get a notice that an update was available.  So, my scorecard is still there and functional, although, I dont use it.


----------



## Pitti (8. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

i don't understand.

Warum schreibst Du nicht in Deutsch, deine anderen Beiträge sind doch auch in Deutsch!
Da ich mir noch keinen Kurs herruntergeladen habe und erfahrung damit habe kann ich dir nicht helfen. Die downloads sind auf der Lowranceseite leicht zu finden!


----------



## bous hh (10. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

moin männer..ich finde die hds serie ziemlich nett.würde mir gerne eins kaufen.weiß bloß nicht wo ich mir das kaufen soll.würde es gerne importieren, weil es billiger ist.ist das zu empfehlen??


----------



## utzel (10. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Eine gute Adresse ist http://www.cactusnav.com/index.php?cPath=24&sort=5a&filter_id=22
Dort haben schon viele hier das HDS gekauft und waren auch zufrieden. 
Da kostet z.B. das HDS-5 mit 83/200Khz Geber incl. Versand 660€. 
Da kommt dann auch keine Mwst. oder Zoll dazu, dank EU.


----------



## bous hh (10. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

danke für dein rat..kann ich das menü auf deutsch umstellen?


----------



## McRip (10. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

cactusnav lohnt sich nicht mehr so wirklich, die erhöhen seit Wochen nur noch die Preise...

Mehr als 500 Pfund mit Geber für das HDS 5 mit GPS inner EU-Version ist kein guter Deal mehr.


----------



## Pitti (10. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Jepp kannst Du umstellen!! Meins habe ich in Deutschland gekauft mit zwei Gebern 83/200 u. 50/200, dazu die NauticPath Karte, hat mich 930€ gekostet und das ist schon günstig. Vielleicht sollte man handeln!http://www.vandors-shop.de/home.htm...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=516&category_id=99

Gruß Pitti


----------



## utzel (10. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



bous hh schrieb:


> danke für dein rat..kann ich das menü auf deutsch umstellen?


 
Nix zu danken 
Das Menü lässt sich auch auf Deutsch umstellen, gar kein Problem.


----------



## Friedbert (17. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Jungs,
> 
> ich kann nur sagen: Lernen durch Schmerz.
> Macht eure Erfahrungen und wundert euch.
> ...


 

"Lernen durch Schmerz" ist in diesem Falle Quatsch. Seit längerem steht fest, das die US-Geräte eine von Lowrance für Europa gemachte Software benötigen, die von Lowrance kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wird und dann laufen die einwandfrei.

Bitte akzeptiert, daß ihr solche Infos zwangsläufig nicht von einem Echolothändler bekommen könnt.

Lowrance sagt aber ganz klar: "Wir sind ein weltweit arbeitendes Unternehmen und unsere Geräte arbeiten auch weltweit!".


----------



## Echolotzentrum (18. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Friedbert schrieb:


> "Lernen durch Schmerz" ist in diesem Falle Quatsch. Seit längerem steht fest, das die US-Geräte eine von Lowrance für Europa gemachte Software benötigen, die von Lowrance kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wird und dann laufen die einwandfrei.
> 
> Bitte akzeptiert, daß ihr solche Infos zwangsläufig nicht von einem Echolothändler bekommen könnt.
> 
> Lowrance sagt aber ganz klar: "Wir sind ein weltweit arbeitendes Unternehmen und unsere Geräte arbeiten auch weltweit!".



So leid es mir tut, aber diese Aussage ist falsch. Leider hat Friedbert nicht bei ThinkBig angerufen, oder? 

Eine Sache macht mich leider immer stutzig: Warum kommen solche Kommentare immer nur von Mitgliedern, die nur 1 x Mal etwas ins Board geschrieben haben?
Ich stelle mich solchen Fragen. Ich mache das nicht anonym. Darum bitte ich den Kollegen sich bei mir telefonisch zu melden. Tel. 05255 934700, um den Vorwurf dort zu klären. Aber das wird wahrscheinlich nicht passieren. Es meldet sich nämlich nie jemand nach solchen Postings.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo Thomas,
lass Sie doch alle Ihre eigenen erfahrungen machen,wenn Sie doch alle so schlau sein wollen,wie heisst es so schön,wer nicht hören will,muss fühlen.


----------



## lounge (18. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Mein HDS 5 - nach Update schlechter als vorher


  Juten morgen die Herren

leider habe ich den Post vom Fliegenfisch zu spät gelesen, den ich habe Fehler gemacht und das Update vom http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products...plotter/Downloads/HDS-5-Software-Update-Lite/10/19/09 Version 2.5.31.56 installiert!!!

An meinem in Deutschland gekauften Gerät ist die Installationsroutine zwar sauber durchgelaufen und ich konnte das Gerät auch ohne Probleme starten ABER… dafür habe ich nach dem Update einige Fehlfunktionen gefunden die das „Arbeiten“ mit dem Gerät nicht erfreuen. 

Ich bereue es das Update aufgespielt zu haben und leider kann mir der Techniker von ThinkBig wie auch bei Navico mir niemand sagen was zu machen ist. Am Liebsten würde ich das ältere Update aufspielen, habe diese aber nicht mehr zur Verfügung (online ist nur die Neuste) UND ich bin mir überhaupt nicht sicher, ob man eine ältere Version wieder drüberinstallieren kann. 


  Anbei die Fehlerbeschreibungen welche mir „nach“ der Installation aufgefallen sind:

  - das Gerät braucht oft bis zu 10min um sich im GPS einzuloggen und mir die Position zu nennen, obwohl freie Sicht zum Himmel besteht. 
  - das Echolot zeigt die Tiefe erst nach ca. 3-4 min an – obwohl das Gerät hochgefahren, im Betriebsmodus Sonar steht und obwohl der Swinger schon lange im Wasser ist. Dabei ist es egal ob ich langsame fahrt aufgenommen habe oder stehe bzw. sehr langsam treibe
  - teilweise versetzte leichte Schattenanzeige (Doppelecho) bei markanten Stellen Unterwasser
  - keine Fischerkennung mehr als Sichel
  - keine Fischerkennung mehr als Symbol, geschweige denn Tiefenanzeige (klar, wenn schon keine Sichel angezeigt wird)
  - Grayline bzw. Konturlinie wird nicht mehr sauber über Grund angezeigt sondern teilweise bis 1-2m tief in den Boden hinein oder auch teilweise oberhalb des Gewässerbodens
  - Trails (gefahrene Routen) werden nicht mehr auf dem Karte beim aufzeichnen angezeigt – obwohl im Menü „anzeigen“ und „aufzeichnen“ aktiviert ist. Ältere Trails werden simultan angezeigt, aber nicht der gerade gefahrene 


… und dann habe ich noch ein Problem welches ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann:
Wenn ich von meinem iFinder H2O Koordinaten ablese, diese manuell 1:1 in das HDS eingebe und als „go to“ oder „Wegpunkt“ abspeichere sind die Punkte „einige“ Meter versetzt obwohl bei beiden Geräten beide Formate auf Sekunde, Minute, Stunde eingestellt sind. 

Auch habe ich festgestellt, dass Koordinaten aus Dr. Depth manuell in das HDS übertrage versetzt sind. Das verwundert mich insbesondere, weil ich ja schließlich mit dem gleichen HDS die Logs aufgezeichnet habe und die Dr. Depth Karte erstellt habe. 

Also, lasst die Finger von dem Update vom http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products...plotter/Downloads/HDS-5-Software-Update-Lite/10/19/09 Version 2.5.31.56!!!


  Weiss jemand ob ich die alte Version wieder aufspielen kann? Den durchaus kompetenten aber armen Thomas S. will ich telefonisch nicht strapazieren - habe das Gerät ja schließlich nicht bei ihm gekauft und da rufen bestimmt schon genügend Menschen an die „nicht“ bei ihm kaufen. 


   gruss


r.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (18. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Schick mir mal bitte per PN deine Adresse. Ich lasse das Gerät von DHL morgen abholen und kümmere mich selber drum. Hab ein Idee. Wahrscheinlich ist das nur eine Kleinigkeit. Leider muss ich das Gerät dafür hier haben.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Hendreich (18. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo,
ich habe nach dem Update auch gedacht das alles in  Ordnung ist, aber jetzt nach ein paar Tagen als ich das Gerät wieder eingeschaltet habe hab ich den Salat. Keine Sicheln mehr. Nur noch rote Klumpen auf dem Schirm. Die Karte braucht auch ewig beim Zoomen. Wenn ich die Einstellungen zurück setze geht es wieder. Aber nur solange bis ich das Gerät ausschalte. Beim nächsten Start ist das gleiche wieder.
Die Installation hat eigentlich reibungslos funktioniert. 
Gebt mal einen Tip was ich machen soll.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Echolotzentrum (18. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Anrufen! Ich weiß woran das liegt. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Hendreich (18. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ok, mach ich morgen. Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

Steffen


----------



## Marius (19. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ich habe mir nun den gesamten Thread durchgelesen und mich würde brennend interessieren, ob denn nun jemand, der ein importiertes Lowrance HDS Gerät in Benutzung hat, tatsächlich Probleme mit dem GPS und der Darstellung des metrischen Systems hat.

Irgendwie gibt es hier Behauptungen von beiden Seiten, aber bisher noch keine bestätigten Fälle, die sich hier zu Wort melden.

Denn wenn hier niemand über das Problem spricht, kann man davon ausgehen dass es keine Probleme zwischen US und EU gibt (davon abgesehen ist meine Information, dass es diese Probleme sehr wohl gibt).


----------



## hartmutz (19. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

ich hab ein HDS-5X ohne GPS mit 85/200KHZ geber (war ein geschenk) ,  wurde gekauft in den USA , preis inkl aller zollabgaben : 389 euro !!

sprache: deutsch (und 22 weitere sprachen), metrische einheiten funktionieren, CE zeichen und Ce erklärungen liegen bei, anleitung in deutsch liegt dabei (auf CD) , software version 2.1.xxx - funktioniert TOP 

einziger nachteil: update nur mit 2. HDS gerät mit SD slot möglich, leider will kein händler in deutschland sowas machen ...  

die software für alle lowrance HDS geräte ist gleich, egal wo gekauft ...  es gibt keine lokalisierte softwareversion für die HDS-modelle  !!!

Alternativen zu US import:   import aus Grossbritannien, da muss man noch ca. 150 euro rauflegen , warscheinlich ist der ladenpreis in UK immer noch billiger als der Händlerabgabe preis in  deutschland, rate ich mal ....   #6

zu den HDS geräten mit GPS kann ich nichts sagen, allerdings glaube ich nicht an eine US und Europa version, da alle geräte mit der gleichen software laufen. 
Einzig das gelieferte karten material ist anders ....

und selbst wenn es eine lokalisierte version geben sollte, ist mit sicherheit im eeprom der geräte nur einfach ein flag gesetzt um die region festzulegen, sollte ein leichtes sein, das zu ändern, wenn man das echolot per selbst gebasteltem seriellen kabel an einen rechner anklemmt (die pinbelegung ist in der anleitung dokumentiert), die laufen sicherlich mit einer embedded linux version ...  so sollte eventuell auch ein softwareupdate auf dem hds-5x ohne zweites HDS echolot möglich sein, ich rate mal per TFTP update ...


----------



## Pilkerknecht (19. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



hartmutz schrieb:


> Alternativen zu US import: import aus Grossbritannien, da muss man noch ca. 150 euro rauflegen , warscheinlich ist der ladenpreis in UK immer noch billiger als der Händlerabgabe preis in deutschland, rate ich mal .... #6


 
So groß sind die Unterschiede nicht mehr zwischen US und UK.
Beispiel : Lowrance HDS 5 Echolot/Plotter mit 50/200 Geber
US - 537 Euro plus Versand und Zollgebühren
UK - 584 Euro inkl. Steuern und Versand

Wenn ich jetzt noch den Versand und die Zollgebühren dazu rechne, dann ist das Angebot aus England eventuell sogar noch günstiger. Bei den Zollgebühr kenne ich mich leider nicht so gut aus, aber der Versand aus England ist wesentlich billiger. 

P.S. Bis dato hatte ich mit meinem Gerät aus England noch keine Probleme beim Update.

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Hds 5 mit Scan.


----------



## Hendreich (22. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Genau so sahen die Echos nach meinem ersten Update auch aus(Bild 2). Ein einziger bunter Matsch auf dem Bildschirm. Das ist nicht normal. Auf anraten von Herr Schlageter hab ich das Gerät dann auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt, das Update noch einmal neu runtergeladen, und aufgespielt. Jetzt kommen deutlich sichtbare Echos.Alles andere klappt auch perfekt.

Steffen


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Das klappt aber auch nur solange,bis du die menüsprache auf Deutsch einstellst,dann ist nähmlich das geklumpe wieder da,aufjeden fall bei der simulation,weiss aber nicht,wie es sich auf dem wasser verhält,hast du es schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## rotax (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

@Marius

mein HDS5 habe ich aus USA importiert, und seit einer Saison im Einsatz. Probleme mit dem metrischen System oder GPS Einschränkungen, konnte ich auch nach updates bisher nicht feststellen. Da ich nur selbst erstellte Karten (dr.depth) nutze, kann ich über evtl. Probleme mit Navionics Karten nichts sagen. Das nächste Echolot werde ich wahrscheinlich wie Pilkerknecht auch aus UK beziehen, dann entfällt die lästige Zollformalität und evtl. Rücksendungskosten sind günstiger.



Gruß
Christian

Anhang: Screenshot nach Hechtbiss im Freiwasser


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

hy rotax,
warum hast du denn die menüführung nicht auf deutsch?


----------



## rotax (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

servus hecht911,

schlechte Angewohnheit, hatte zuvor ein Humminbird 797 SI USA Modell
ohne Länderunterstützung.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Marius (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> ...
> Frage 2: Die amerikanischen Geräte arbeiten hier nicht!!!!!!!!
> Der Bildschirm wird in kurzen Abständen schwarz und meldet "Please contact your local dealer" (Das merkt er durch die GPS Funktion)
> Dann können wir das Gerät direkt an Navico schicken. Das "Updaten" kostet 750EUR plus Mwst. für ein HDS5.
> ...



"Lernen durch Schmez" ;+
Bis jetzt hört sich die obige Aussage unglaubwürdig an. Bisher konnte das hier keiner bestätigen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ich werde mich dazu nur noch dieses Mal zu Wort melden:

Warum sollte ich so etwas erzählen, wenn es falsch wäre?

Dazu gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Ich bin doof!
2. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede.

Sollte ich die Unwahrheit schreiben, würde man mich lynchen und niemand würde mehr etwas bei mir kaufen. Deshalb überlege ich mir genau, was ich schreibe und bin mir dabei auch sicher.
Auch wenn jemand mal "Glück" gehabt hat mit seinem Gerät (was ich manchmal auch bezweifel), so entspricht meine Aussage zu den Geräten der Wahrheit.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich hier 3 Mal die Telefonnummer von dem deutschen Lowrance Distributor angegeben und niemand hat angerufen. Immer nur Mutmaßungen. Dabei könnte man die Frage so einfach von anderer kompetenter Seite bestätigen lassen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ich glaube nicht,das die Simulation gute Sicheln bei deutscher Menüführung produziert.Macht doch mal bei dieser Einstellung ein Foto,würde mich mal interessieren,es klappt nicht,denn sobald man auf deutsch umstellt,hat man wieder verklumpte Sicheln,Thomas Schlageter meint aber,das dies nur bei der Simulation so ist,wir wollen es ja mal hoffen,war denn noch keiner auf dem Wasser nach dem neuen Update,bitte Fotos machen.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Thomas,
lass Sie doch Ihre eigene Erfahrung machen,und sich eins in der US bestellen,aber glaub mir,keiner würde es natürlich dann zugeben,und Fotos machen,wenn es wirklich nicht funktioniert.
Ich habe Thomas Schlageter bis jetzt als sehr hilfsreiche und kompetente Person kennen gelernt.Ich denke mal das ich das schon ein wenig beurteilen kann,da ich früher auch mit Echolotverkauf und Beratung zu tun hatte,allerdings ist die digitale Technik was komplett Neues,und man muss doch sehr umdenken und vieles neu lernen.


----------



## rotax (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ich persönlich würde auch empfehlen, die Geräte besser
in UK zu kaufen als in USA.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

rotax,
tu mir mal bitte ein gefallen,stelle mal auf Simulation,deutsche Menüführung und mach mal ein Foto,würde mich doch sehr interessieren wie dein Monitor aussieht.
Bei mir sieht es im Moment so aus,es kann ja nicht sein das es zwei verschiedene Bilder bei gleichen Update und Einstellung gibt.


----------



## Sonarman (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mein HDS-5 in UK bestellt.Da war sogar schon die Background-Karte für Europa voreingestellt.In Verbindung mit den Navionics-Kartenmaterial gab und gibt es keine Probleme.
Aufgrund der Aussagen hier,das die Geräte aus USA usw. nicht funktionieren ,bin ich mit Lowrance in Kontakt getreten.Die haben mir versichert,das die Geräte identisch sind und sehr wohl funktionieren.Wenn es in Europa benutzt werden soll braucht man logo die Hintergrundkarte ,sonst gehts nicht.Diese gibts bei Lowrance zum Herunterladen,und zwar kostenlos.Also rauf auf eine 2GB Speicherkarte,in den Slot eingelegt und die Karte installiert sich selbsttätig.Wenn ich irgendwann mal nach USA zum Angeln will muss ich natürlich die USA-Karte wieder aufspielen und fertig!
#6 Jens


----------



## rotax (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo hecht911,

bin momentan auf der Version 2.1.30.58, und 
Du vermutlich auf 2.5.31.56

Gruß
Christian


----------



## rotax (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

@Sonarman

erst mal danke für die Info !
Da ich in einem kleinem Voralpensee fische, ist für mich persönlich eine selbsterstellte Karte (dr.depth) wichtiger als eine Backround Karte Europa.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo rotax.
Ganz genau,wann lädst Du dir denn das neue Update runter,bin ja mal gespannt,wies dann bei Dir aussieht,es sind ein paar neue features dabei,gerade das Programm fürs Downscan und Structurescan.


----------



## Hendreich (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

bei mir siehts jetzt so aus. Hab das neue Update drauf. Bilder sind leider nicht so doll, aber für den Zweck reicht es.

Steffen


----------



## rotax (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo hecht911,

welchen nutzen hat das Programm fürs Downscan und Structurescan, ohne das LSS-1 Modul und den entsprechenden Geber ?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Habe gerade auch die Simulation mit guten Sicheln gehabt,aber nur zwei Minuten,dann war der Spuck schon wieder vorbei,und die Sicheln waren wieder verklumpt.



Ich kriege noch die Kriese


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo rotax,
natürlich ist es nur mit dem Scangeber und der Box wirklich sinnvoll,sonst ist es nur Demo,kommen aber trotzdem immer wieder Verbesserungen dazu.
Verstehe,das mit den Sicheln nicht,bei Dir klappts ja auch,komisch.
Danke Dir Heindrich


----------



## rotax (23. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

passt zwar nicht zum Thema, Ausschnitt Tiefenkarte (12 km2) mit HDS 5 und dr.depth Software erstellt.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

So jetzt nach viel probieren und machen und tuen,weiss ich auch wie man die Simulation richtig einstellt,um super Sicheln hinzubekommen,ich weiss ist eigentlich nicht wichtig,aber es hat mich doch gestört,das diese Sichel-Klumpenbildung angezeigt wurde.Wer Probleme hat,kann sich bei mir melden,ich helfe gerne.


----------



## Hendreich (24. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ich dank Dir mal Sascha.

Steffen


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Kein Problem,habe ich doch gerne gemacht,wenn mir jemand bei einem Problem hilft bin ich auch dankbar,so ist das,ein geben und nehmen.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## MegaBarsch (25. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo Hecht911,

zwar nicht zum Thema, aber du hattest im Frühjahr einen Super-Bericht vom Sommen eingestellt, wo du auch erwähntest, dass du diesen Herbst wieder dorthin fährst. Warst du eigentlich dort und falls ja, wie war`s?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo Mega-Barsch,
nein bin leider nicht gefahren,zu viel Arbeit.
Fahre aber wieder im Mai an den Sommen,und zwar vom 1.-29.05.2010,
also vier ganze Wochen lang,dann gibts natürlich wieder einen Livebericht,jeden Abend das Neuste vom Tag.
Suche noch einen Mitfahrer für diese Zeit,sonst bin ich wieder ganz alleine.


----------



## helgen (25. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo Leute möchte mich für Hilfe beim Upgraden vom HDS bei hecht911 auf diesem Weg besonders bedanken.
Danke ist das schwerste Wort auf Erden was machne nie erreichen werden.
gr helgen#6


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. November 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Habe ich doch gerne getan,immer wieder Helmut.
Freue mich schon auf unser gemeinsames Angeln,auf deinem neuen Boot.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## hartmutz (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

wollte mal was neues von der lowrance update front berichten.

ich habe ein update (auf version 2.5.xx) für mein in amerika gekauftes Lowrance HDS-5X von der firma www.mybait.de erhalten. Der preis war angemessen , die bearbeitung sehr schnell !


----------



## robert07 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

hat jemand von euch die deutsche bedienungsanleitung für das hds5? das gerät ist schon kompöiziert genug und mein englich ist auch nicht grad "very well". 

mfg


----------



## hartmutz (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

die deutsche anleitung ist auf der CD zu finden und auf der homepage von lowrance findest du sie auch.


----------



## Lure (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin im Begriff mir ein HDS 5 Combo Gerät zu kaufen. Ich werde es nur im Deutschen Inland auf Flüssen und Seen benutzen?

Habe da mal grundsätzliche Fragen:

1.Ist bei allen Geräten irgendeine Karte vorinstalliert? Z.b. bei Cactus nav?
2. Funktioniert der Plotter auch ohne Karte bzw. wenn die Karte für eine andere Region ist als da wo man angelt? Oder gibt es eine Europa Backgroundmap wirklich gratis?

3. Ich möchte mir mit Dr Drepth eigene Karten von meinem Gewässer erstellen. Kann man diese auch laden ohne irgendeine andere Basic-karte zu haben?

Fragen über fragen. Vielleicht kann da ja jemand etwas zu sagen?

Evtl. Rotax, da du ja anscheinend erfolgreich Dr Depth nutzt

Danke


----------



## robert07 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



hartmutz schrieb:


> die deutsche anleitung ist auf der CD zu finden und auf der homepage von lowrance findest du sie auch.


 
hab keine cd erhalten und auf der homepage von lowrance gibts die anleitung nur in english. wenn nicht so wär wäre dann würd ich nicht danach fragen.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

HI

@ Lure

guck dir mal das an hab ich gemacht

http://angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/drdepth/drdepth.php

Gruß

Peter


----------



## zanderheli (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Lure schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin im Begriff mir ein HDS 5 Combo Gerät zu kaufen. Ich werde es nur im Deutschen Inland auf Flüssen und Seen benutzen?
> 
> ...



Bei Cactus ist eine Navionics Weltkarte vorinstalliert.



Lure schrieb:


> 2. Funktioniert der Plotter auch ohne Karte bzw. wenn die Karte für eine andere Region ist als da wo man angelt? Oder gibt es eine Europa Backgroundmap wirklich gratis?


dann siehst du keine Karte am Display, nur deinen Standort und den Weg den du zurückgelegt hast,




Lure schrieb:


> 3. Ich möchte mir mit Dr Drepth eigene Karten von meinem Gewässer erstellen. Kann man diese auch laden ohne irgendeine andere Basic-karte zu haben?



ja. 

ist auch vorteilhaft da du am wasser keine strassenkarte brauchst und die dir nur den hintergrund füllt. gerät wird auch langsam wenn du zuviel karten lädst,
du kannst auch bspw. mit dem prog mapedit jede digitale karte die du in mapedit reinkriegst als lcm speichern und dann am HDS anzeigen lassen. 


alles liebe
heli


----------



## Lure (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hi Peter,

danke das ist ne super Anleitung! Welche Version von Dr.Depth hast du? Die Tiefenkartenerstellung ist das, was mich am meisten Reizt. Mittlerweile gibt es auch die Möglichkeit Bodenhärte-Karten zu erstellen...

Da du ja ein HDS5 hast...ist dort von Werk aus ne Basic Europe Map drauf? Bzw. brauche ich überhaupt ne Karte, um es mit GPS zu benutzen?


----------



## Lure (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Besten Dank für die Infos Zanderheli!
Das heißt mir würde die vorinstallierte Weltkarte reichen. Wichtig ist, daß ich die Daten für eine Tiefenkarte aufzeichnen kann und meinen Track (auch ohne Karte) sehe.

Da man die selbst erstellten Karten anscheinend nur mit Lowrance und Eagle Geräten, nicht aber mit Humminbird Geräten nutzen kann würde ich mich daher auch für ein HDS entscheiden.


----------



## zanderheli (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

@ lure

Du speicherst auf einer ca. 2 GB SD karte (extra besorgen) Deine sonardaten, zuhause erstellst du mit Drdepth eine gewässerkarte, speichst diese als *.lcm auf der sd-Karte ab und steckst die wieder in dein gerät. sie wird sofort geladen,

macht echt Spass!!!

alles liebe
heli


----------



## Fliegenfisch (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Lure schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> danke das ist ne super Anleitung! Welche Version von Dr.Depth hast du? Die Tiefenkartenerstellung ist das, was mich am meisten Reizt. Mittlerweile gibt es auch die Möglichkeit Bodenhärte-Karten zu erstellen...
> 
> Da du ja ein HDS5 hast...ist dort von Werk aus ne Basic Europe Map drauf? Bzw. brauche ich überhaupt ne Karte, um es mit GPS zu benutzen?



Servus

Ich hab die 3.7 mit der Härte.
wennst Fragen hast schreib einfach

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Pitti (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



zanderheli schrieb:


> @ lure
> 
> Du speicherst auf einer ca. 2 GB SD karte (extra besorgen) Deine sonardaten, zuhause erstellst du mit Drdepth eine gewässerkarte, speichst diese als *.lcm auf der sd-Karte ab und steckst die wieder in dein gerät. sie wird sofort geladen,
> 
> ...


 
Hallo wieviel Zeit haste für die Karte (See abfahren usw.) gebraucht? Muss man auf ne bestimmte Geschwindigkeit oder anderes dabei achten? Gruß Pitti#h


----------



## zanderheli (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Zeit kommt auf die Seegröße an. Abstand ca 30-40 m, in Bahnen fahren, Geschwindigkeit egal sollte aber nicht über 20 km/h sein, da sonst die messpunkte zu weit voneinander sind. Die geschwindigkeit ist geschätzt, da ich kein so schnelles Boot habe. mit 100 bault aufnehmen im HDS 5. max 800. (für Bodenhärte)

alles liebe
heli


----------



## Pitti (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



zanderheli schrieb:


> Zeit kommt auf die Seegröße an. Abstand ca 30-40 m, in Bahnen fahren, Geschwindigkeit egal sollte aber nicht über 20 km/h sein, da sonst die messpunkte zu weit voneinander sind. Die geschwindigkeit ist geschätzt, da ich kein so schnelles Boot habe. mit 100 bault aufnehmen im HDS 5. max 800. (für Bodenhärte)
> 
> alles liebe
> heli


 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, okay schnell fahren dürfte dabei ja auch nicht zweckmäßig sein. Aber warum reduzierst Du die Aufnahme stärke? (mit 100 bault aufnehmen im HDS 5. max 800) Ist mehr nicht genauer? Gruß Pitti


----------



## zanderheli (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Das hat nicht mit mehr genauer zu tun. Die Tiefe und die Position wird bei 100 bault auch aufgenommen. mehr brauchst du auch nicht ! Wenn du die Bodenhärte auch darstellen willst musst du mit 800 bault aufnehmen. Alles was mehr ist macht nur die Datei größer. 
Nur wenn du die -slg Datei mit einem Viewer ansehen willst dann empfehlen sich die 3200 bault. D. h. es werden mit mehr bault auch weitere Sonar attribute und Daten aufgezeichnet.

alles liebe
heli


----------



## Pitti (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Okay dann Danke ich Dir mal ganz Herzlich, habe ne 16GB Karte drin, da passt einiges rauf. Leider muß man die ja immer wechseln mit der Navionic Karte. Hätte mir im HDS-5 auch einen zweiten Kartenschacht gewünscht. Damit das lästige wechseln wegfällt. Gruß Pitti


----------



## mr-bugg (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Da hier öffter gefragt wurde ob US Geräte laufen  ( Nix falsches denken ) nach dem aktuellen Update und auch vorher schon, läuft mein in den USA gekauftes Gerät. Ich kann nur für mein Gerät sprechen und dieses läuft "Einwandfrei". Jeder kann denken was er will dazu.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Tracker (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

meins auch, vor und nach dem Update!

Gekauft bei Basspro im Juni 2008! Noch nie Probleme mit gehabt!


----------



## perikles (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

hi
weiss jemand ein programm mit dem ich ICM Karten öffnen und bearbeiten kann? mein freund hat mir per Dr. Depth eine karte gemacht, nun möchte ich gerne am pc die karte bearbeiten . leider habe ich bis jetzt kein programm gefunden, das ICM dateien öffnen und bearbeiten kann
danke


----------



## Fliegenfisch (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Servus

Da hast Du ein LCM File bekommen kein ICM.
Das ist ein Lowranceformat. Es gibt da eine Yahoogroup guckst du hier http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mapcreate_format/
Da musst dich anmelden dann kannst dir den Editor Mapedit runterladen.
Mit dem Kannst das LCM File bearbeiten.
Was willst da machen? 
Einfärben geht nur mit 4 verschieden Farben mehr geht nicht.
Ich bin selber schon auf der Suche nach einem prg. mit dem mann die karte so wie das jpg File einfärben kann.
Wennst es nicht findest schick mir ne PN mit deiner e-mail 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## perikles (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

ah, vielen dank, werde ich gleich mal probieren, natürlich LCM^^


----------



## DannyGeysen (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Einfärben geht nur mit 4 verschieden Farben mehr geht nicht.
> Ich bin selber schon auf der Suche nach einem prg. mit dem mann die karte so wie das jpg File einfärben kann.
> ...


 

Ich fürchte wir müssen warten bis die Lowrance Apparaten auch Pixel-Karten akzeptieren (statt Vector-Karten) und dann kann mann die eingefärbte DrDepth Bilder, die mann auf dem Laptop sieht, auch aufs Lowrance nützen.

Die neueste Garmin Apparaten 'fressen' schon Pixelkarten, hoffentlich folgt Lowrance nun schnell ...

Gruss,
Danny Geysen


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

So langsam wirds unübersichlich!!


----------



## Heuwiese (10. April 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ich habe da mal ein paar Frage zu den Navionics Goldkarten in Zusammenarbeit mit dem HDS 5. 
Wird die zusätzlich gekaufte Seekarte vom SD Chip im HDS 5 gespeichert? Oder ist der Kartenschacht immer mit der Seekarte belegt und kann somit nicht mehr zum Speichern von Daten genutzt werden?


----------



## Loup de mer (10. April 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Der See-SD-Karte muss immer im Schacht sein wenn mit ihr navigiert werden soll.
Das Speichern von Daten erfolgt auch auf die im Schacht befindliche SD-Karte (soweit ich es verstanden habe).
Allerdings habe ich es selbst noch nicht probiert.

Deine Frage wirft allerdings auch die Frage auf, ob es nicht klug wäre, den Schreibschutz der Seekarte grundsätzlich zu aktivieren um nicht versehentlich Teile der Seekarte zu löschen und sie damit unbrauchbar zu machen?
Natürlich nur, wenn man keine Daten vom HDS auf die SD-Karte speichern will .


----------



## Heuwiese (11. April 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Super wäre wenn man die im HDS 5 selbst gespeicherte Grundkarte gegen eine andere Karte tauschen könnte. Also die vorhandene Daten löschen und Navionics Goldkarte drauf. So bleibt der SD-Schacht frei zum speichern. Grundsätzlich kann man im Gerät selbst speichern ohne den Kartenschacht zu benutzen. Aber wie viel Speicher ist da vorhanden? Um z.B. die GPS- und Tiefendaten von einem ganzen See oder einer Tagestour in Norwegen zu speichern. Kann man die Daten welche mit der Dr.Depth PC Software weiter bearbeitet werden sollen an verschiedenen Tagen sammeln und dann zusammenfügen? Oder muss der See in einem Stück abgefahren werden?


----------



## Marius (13. April 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ab dem HDS 8 haben die Geräte zwei Kartenschächte.


----------



## Jan9911 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Mein HDS zeigt die mit Dr. Depth erstellte KArte nicht
an, obwohl die ... .lcm Datei ohne Probleme erstellt 
wurde !
Weis jemand Rat.

Danke vorab !!!!!


----------



## Heuwiese (27. August 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

So weit so gut. 
Jan dir kann ich leider nicht helfen. Ich habe die Dr.... nicht. 
Aber mein Problem ist, dass ich immer beim speichern von Wegpunkten die Ansage bekomme der Speicher ist voll. Habe aber schon alles gelöscht was zu löschen geht. Ist der interne Speicher so klein? 
Wie viel kann man da speichern bzw. wie muss ich da was einstellen.
Weis einer Rat?
Welche Geber kann man an das HDS 5 anschließen hat da einer eine List?
Ich meine eine wo man auch die Eigenschaften und den Preis der Teile sieht.


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (27. August 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

@ Jan9911:

haste die SD-Karte dann auch als Quelle im Gerät eingestellt? Und nach möglichkeit die Karte direkt auf der SD-Karte speichern und nicht irgendwelche Ordner anlegen.


@ Heuwiese:

Also gelöscht kannste dann ja nicht alles haben oder es liegt ein Fehler vor.

Guck mal in Deine Beschreibung, wieviele wegpunkte du setzen kannst...das sind nicht nur ein paar hundert...

Du kannst folgende Geber anschließen:

83/200 kHz (60° und 120°)

50/200 kHz (12° und 35°)

und LSS-1 (StuctureScan)


----------



## Jan9911 (27. August 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort.
Kenne mich mittlerweile ganz gut aus mit dem HDS.

Aber wo kann ich die SD Karte als Quelle einstellen ?

Wenn das HDS hochfährt , erscheint immer kurz
"lade Karte", müßte also die erstellte Karte erkennen.

Eine Nautic Path Karte erkennt es automatisch.

Vielleicht gibts noch Tips ?

@Heuwiese

Der Speicher kann eigentlich nicht voll sein
mit Wegpunkten (da nur weinige KB pro Punkt) !
Es könnte aber sein,dass Du ein Sonar Log
aufgezeichnet  hast, vielleicht versehentlich,
dann ist der Speicher schnell voll und
speichert auch keine Wegpunkte mehr.


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (28. August 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo!

Wenn Du zum Beispiel bei einer Angeltour die Daten aufzeichnest und auf SD-Karte gespeichert hast, dann kannste die auch nicht so ohne weiteres zu Hause am Gerät wieder geben. da musst Du dann die auf der SD-Karte befindliche Datei als Quelle angeben, damit das Echolot die aufgezeichneten Daten wieder gibt.

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100 % sicher (habe mein Gerät im Keller unten), aber ich glaube, dass man Dr. Depth Karten aufm Gerät installieren muss. Es reicht nicht aus, die SD-Karte mit der Datei im Kartenschaft zu haben. Ich hatte das anfangs mal versucht, als ich noch das kleine HDS-5 hatte. Da kam so eine Meldung mit der Installation. Frag mich jetzt aber nicht, wie das ganz genau war.

ABER:

Du kannst aufm Echolot auch nur die angezeigt bekommen, nicht die normale Seekarte mit Tiefenangaben oder die 3D-Karte! Ich glaube, Du musst die Datei im .usr-Format abspeichern und dann kannste das aufm Echolot anzeigen. Wie gesagt, ich habe das einmal versucht und das ist schon lange her. Ich habe das auch nicht weiter versucht, weil ich diese Funktion an meinen Hausgewässern nicht benötige.


----------



## Heuwiese (28. August 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> @ Jan9911:
> 
> haste die SD-Karte dann auch als Quelle im Gerät eingestellt? Und nach möglichkeit die Karte direkt auf der SD-Karte speichern und nicht irgendwelche Ordner anlegen.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für eure Hilfe

OK, habe gerade noch eine Logdatei gefunden und gelöscht
Ich hoffe jetzt kann ich wieder Wegpunkte und Trails speichern.
So ein Mist, hätte ich mal gleich das HDS 10 mit zwei Kartenschächten gekauft. 
Bist du sicher, dass nicht noch andere Geber gehen. Im Menü habe ich glaube eine große Auswahlliste die man installieren kann gesehen.


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (28. August 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Das HDS-10 ist zum normalen Angeln viel zu groß, glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich hab mir das Ding geholt.

Also mir sind keine anderen Geber bekannt.


----------



## Pitti (11. September 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Moin, neues Update ist zur verfügung bei Lowrance, für die HDS Geräte. Gruß Pitti


----------



## Hobo1960 (25. September 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



rotax schrieb:


> update für Lowrance HDS Echolote verfügbar
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Gruß aus Lippstadt NRW !!!|bigeyesHast Du auch Infos für Humminbird??? Habe das 737 .- Muß man eine GPS Antenne extern anschliessen.
Brauche jetzt Info wie/ob ich ne Seekarte draufladen kann,
- Download-info - ???

Habe einen passenden GÜNSTIGEN Anbieter (Deusch) für GPS Antennen gefunden ca. 80 € . Adresse geb ich gerne weiter !!!
#c Bitte helfen - will auf die bodden in 14 Tagen !!!!

LG Hobo 1960


----------



## Holger15 (10. November 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Sonarman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe mein HDS-5 in UK bestellt.Da war sogar schon die Background-Karte für Europa voreingestellt.In Verbindung mit den Navionics-Kartenmaterial gab und gibt es keine Probleme.
> Aufgrund der Aussagen hier,das die Geräte aus USA usw. nicht funktionieren ,bin ich mit Lowrance in Kontakt getreten.Die haben mir versichert,das die Geräte identisch sind und sehr wohl funktionieren.Wenn es in Europa benutzt werden soll braucht man logo die Hintergrundkarte ,sonst gehts nicht.Diese gibts bei Lowrance zum Herunterladen,und zwar kostenlos.Also rauf auf eine 2GB Speicherkarte,in den Slot eingelegt und die Karte installiert sich selbsttätig.Wenn ich irgendwann mal nach USA zum Angeln will muss ich natürlich die USA-Karte wieder aufspielen und fertig!
> #6 Jens



Hi,welches update ist es denn genau? da gibt es jede menge!
hab so ein amiteil. das funktioniert auch,allerdings mit einschränkungen.dieser schriftzug blinkt immer und nichts ist in deutsch.ist allerdings nicht so tragisch.

hab navionics background chart (weltweit) geladen,
version 3.5 auch.
mit der hintergrundkarte funktionierts,blinkt halt der schriftzug noch.
gruß holger


----------



## Shira11 (12. November 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Holger15 schrieb:


> Hi,welches update ist es denn genau? da gibt es jede menge!
> hab so ein amiteil. das funktioniert auch,allerdings mit einschränkungen.dieser schriftzug blinkt immer und nichts ist in deutsch.ist allerdings nicht so tragisch.
> 
> hab navionics background chart (weltweit) geladen,
> ...


 
Es gibt von Lowrance Geräte die nur für die USA Programmiert sind. So eins hast Du. Kein CE Pickerl am Gerät!

Ist wahrscheinlich nur ein Click im Systemmenü aber bis jetzt ein gut behütetes Geheimnis.#h


----------



## Holger15 (13. November 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

moin,ja das denk ich auch.hab ein deutsches gerät genommen,die daten auf nen chip.das ami hds komplett gelöscht.und die anderen daten drauf.hat nix genützt.
die weltkarte ist auch hinterlegt.

hab im menü schon so ziemlich alles probiert.
das gute ist,es funktioniert,allerdings,nur in englisch und in ft.
es liest auch seekarten ein.also wer ohne meter und mit englischem bedienen leben kann.kein problem.
hab`s aber jetzt zum entsperren geschickt.
auf ne emil anfrage bei lowrance.com hab ich auf deutsch ne antwort bekommen!
eher eigentlich paar fragen!
die gerätenummer und der liefernde händler,waren das allerwichtigste!
ein schelm,wer böses dabei denkt!
falls jemand interesse hat,
die entsperrende firma und den liefernden händler,gebe ich höchstens,per pm raus.
ach ja,alles in allem,hab ich 960,-€ bezahlt.
ca 60,-€ amisteuer bekomme ich noch zurück.
bei ebay deutschland,gibt`s das hds7,ab 1389,-€!

wobei die händler hier nix dafür können!
hoffentlich senkt,der importeur,die preise endlich mal.


----------



## Shira11 (13. November 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ich weiss nur bei einigen Garmingeräten drückt man irgendwelche tasten beim Einschalten des Gerätes und schon ist man im bösen Menü.

Beim meinem US GPSMAP 76CSX gabs in einem Board die Firmware in die Freiheit.

Lowrance ist halt leider nicht so weit verbreitet wie Garmin und dadurch bleiben die wahrscheinlich auch dunkel.#h

Wie kriegt man die US-Steuer zurück?


----------



## hechtonaut (15. November 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Frage 2: Die amerikanischen Geräte arbeiten hier nicht!!!!!!!!
Der Bildschirm wird in kurzen Abständen schwarz und meldet "Please contact your local dealer" (Das merkt er durch die GPS Funktion)
Dann können wir das Gerät direkt an Navico schicken. Das "Updaten" kostet 750EUR plus Mwst. für ein HDS5.
Damit ist es aber kein Schnäppchen mehr. 



Thomas Schlageter[/QUOTE]

Muss jetzt die alte Geschichte nochmal vorholen

wir haben jetzt seit Mai 2010 ein HDS 7 mit Structure Scan im einsatz. das gerät stammt direkt aus den USA. diverse updates wurden gemacht. wir sind regelmäßig in holland und auf den bodden unterwegs. bis jetzt ist das GPS noch kein einziges mal ausgefallen geschweige denn der bildschirm schwarz geworden.
Die amerikanischen geräte arbeiten hier einwandfrei.
dies wurde ja von lowrance selbst auch bestätigt.

also absoluter quatsch daß die geräte hier nicht funktionieren sollen.


----------



## Friedbert (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Diese Story von Schlageter in Sachen Softwareprobleme von US-Geräten in Europa hat mittlerweile einen langen Bart.

Mein damaliges Telefonat meinerseits bei ThinkBig blieb letztendlich inhaltslos. Nach direkter Anfrage bei Lowrance wurde mir bestätigt, daß die Geräte selbstverständlich weltweit arbeiten und weiterhin arbeiten werden.

Demnach wurde er falsch informiert... sowas kommt durchaus selbst unter den Profis vor, weshalb auch immmer. |uhoh:


----------



## Echolotzentrum (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ja, ja. Der Bart.

http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/...g_ist_wohl_jetzt_fakt_bei_lowrance-38426.html

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## utzel (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Waren nicht Links ins böse naf verboten ...
#4 http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=168307&highlight=norwegen+angelforum

Davon mal abgesehen, stünde es Ihnen besser zu Gesicht wenn Sie sich in dem verlinkten Thread mal zu Wort gemeldet hätten.


----------



## Angelfrieck (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Pitti schrieb:


> #hDank Dir schonmal im vorraus, ich arbeite nun schon seit gut 30 Jahren mit Eagel u. Lowrance-Geräten, komisch das ich das nicht finde.
> 
> Aber eins muß ich sagen, das HDS-5 ist echt ne Weiterentwicklung, so einfach war noch keins, finde ich.
> 
> Schade nur das der Strukturescan noch auf sich warten lässt, hätte ich dann gleich mitgekauft. Gruß und viel Spaß bei Mario Pitti


Hallo#h
Erst mal wünsche ich allen ein gesundes neues Jahr:vik:
Habe mir auch ein HDS 5 zugelegt und hätte auch gerne die Voltanzeige im Display.
Kann mir mal bitte bitte jemand den genauen Weg zur Anzeige beschreiben.
Vielen Dank im vorraus
Gruß Angelfrieck


----------



## Heuwiese (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Welche Voltanzeige? 
Dazu musst du erst einmal eine Messen denke ich.


----------



## Angelfrieck (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Welche Voltanzeige?
> Dazu musst du erst einmal eine Messen denke ich.


Ich hatte vorher ein Lowrance X125 da wurde mir die Spannung vom Akku immer mit angezeigt
Ich habe hier bei dem Tread gelesen das es geht da steht aber nicht wie.


----------



## 17033rabe (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo,
es geht über -MENÜ -Seite -Dateneinblendungen. Spannungsanzeige markieren und Größe einstellen. Fertig.
Siehe HDS Beschreibung Seite 10 glaube ich.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## biende (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Die Einstellung der Batteriespannung als Overlay ist ein wenig tricky, weil sie im Menü offenbar falsch abgelegt ist.

Der Weg ist: menü - menü - Seite - Editieren der Daten-Einblendungen - menü - Hinzufügen - Anderes Fahrzeug: Ausgabespannung
Noch bestätigen und raus aus dem Menü, das wars.

Bei meinen Screenshots darf man sich durch die relativ hohe Spannung nicht irritieren lassen - mein HDS hängt an einem LI-Ion Akku.

Was mir aber Ärger bereitet ist die Tatsache, dass bei meiner Karte vom Chiemsee (auf dem Screenshot zu sehen) die Inseln nur als Umrisslinie dargestellt werden. Der Cursor steht beim ersten Bild auf der Fraueninsel  Ich habe mit Mapedit und DrDepth schon einiges rumprobiert, aber bisher noch keine Lösung gefunden. Ich habe auch gelesen, dass jemand das selbe Problem hat und dass seine Karten, mit einem Demoprogramm dargestellt, richtig angezeigt werden, nur eben nicht beim HDS.
Weiß da jemand eine Lösung oder ist es definitiv ein Softwarefehler (letztes Update, V 3.5.xx)


----------



## Angelfrieck (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Mein Dank wird Dir ewig nachschleichen:vik::vik:#6


----------



## biende (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo,
nachdem hier ziemlich hitzig über das Thema der US-Ausführungen der HDS diskutiert wurde und teils auch eher böse Vermutungen gefallen sind - ich war auch hingerissen, dies zu glauben - habe ich gerade eher zufällig etwas aus einem südafrikanischen Forum gefunden:

Ein Teil der US-Geräte ist offenbar doch nur für den US-Markt vorgesehen und nach einem Update auf SW-Version 3.5 lässt sich bei diesen Geräten die Tiefe nicht mehr in Metern einstellen etc.
Details kann man hier nachlesen.

Es ist demnach ein gewissens Roulette Spiel, sich ein Lowrance HDS direkt aus den USA schicken zu lassen ...


----------



## TILLI (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

HI
Das betrifft dann aber nur die HDS Geräte mit GPS und nicht die reinen Fishfinder oder hat zb ein HDS 5X auch ein integriertes gps und nur ein aneres Gehäuse und ander software ? 
Würde mich schon wundern.
mfg Tilli


----------



## kayn (17. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Ich muss nach dem ganze Gerede von dem Echoltspezi zu Wort melden:

DAS IST DUMMES GESCHWÄTZ! Sorry aber ich habe seit 2 Jahren ein HDD-5 aus den Staaten und es läuft PERFEKT! mit Updates und  GPS und harten Norwegeneinsätzen!

Also wer mag kauft in den US ... wer nicht mag kauft in BRD. Aber nicht immer rumschwätzen ...


----------



## biende (17. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



kayn schrieb:


> ...
> DAS IST DUMMES GESCHWÄTZ! Sorry aber ich habe seit 2 Jahren ein HDD-5 aus den Staaten und es läuft PERFEKT! mit Updates und  GPS und harten Norwegeneinsätzen!
> 
> Also wer mag kauft in den US ... wer nicht mag kauft in BRD. Aber nicht immer rumschwätzen ...



Welche Firmware-Version ist bei dir installiert - die Version 3.5?
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil: Es gibt Anglerkollegen in Südafrika (bzw. Senegal), die genau solche Probleme haben und jetzt mit Firmwareversionen etc. rumexperimentieren, wie man in den dortigen Foren lesen kann.
Guckst du hier: http://www.sealine.co.za/view_topic.php?id=48293&forum_id=20


Ich habe übrigens auch kein Problem - mein Gerät wurde in der BRD gekauft. Die 2011er Preise für die HDS sind übrigens gesunken - HDS-5 mit 83/200 - 90 Euro, HDS-7 mit 83/200 - 256 Euro, HDS-8 mit 83/200 - 35 Euros - jeweils bezogen auf die empfohlenen Verkaufspreise.

Wie sich dies auf die Straßenpreise hier auswirkt, kann sich ja jeder selber ausrechnen


----------



## Echolotzentrum (18. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



kayn schrieb:


> Ich muss nach dem ganze Gerede von dem Echoltspezi zu Wort melden:
> 
> DAS IST DUMMES GESCHWÄTZ! Sorry aber ich habe seit 2 Jahren ein HDD-5 aus den Staaten und es läuft PERFEKT! mit Updates und GPS und harten Norwegeneinsätzen!
> 
> Also wer mag kauft in den US ... wer nicht mag kauft in BRD. Aber nicht immer rumschwätzen ...


 
Da jetzt sogar beleidigt werden darf, hier der Original Text von Lowrance ( HIER auf der Seite von Lowrance direkt. Obwohl ich mich eigentlich dazu nicht mehr äusseren wollte):

*Was ist GeoFencing?*

Lowrance entwickelt und produziert GPS-Geräte und Fishfinder, die den jeweiligen regionalen Zulassungsverschriften und Marktanforderungen in allen Teilen der Welt entsprechen.
Lowrance Geräte der HDS-Serie für den nordamerikanischen Markt unterscheiden sich, zum Beispiel, in ihrer Basiskartographie, Software und durch die fehlende CE-Zertifizierung von der europäischen Version.
Der Import und Nutzen dieser Geräte in Staaten der Europäischen Union erfüllt den Tatbestand einer Ordnungswidrigkeit, die entsprechend verfolgt werden kann.
Die Funktionsweise nicht CE-zertifizierter Geräte außerhalb eines Bereiches zwischen der Internationalen Datumslinie und dem 30. Längengrad West ist nur eingeschränkt möglich.
Sollten Sie Fragen hierzu haben, kontaktieren Sie uns bitte direkt. 
info.de@navico.com

Bisher waren alle meine Aussagen vollkommen korrekt und nachweisbar.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Heuwiese (18. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Für mich stellt sich dann die Frage, woher beziehe ich die aktuellen Daten für ein Softwareupdate?
.de oder .com

HDS 5 in Deutschland gekauft.


----------



## Pitti (21. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Warum auch sollte man in den USA kein HDS-Gerät für den Europäichen Markt bekommen. Es gibt viele Anbieter dort die auch nach Europa verkaufen. Man muß nur angeben was man will !


----------



## biende (21. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Da drängt sich für mich schon fast die Gegenfrage auf: Warum sollte ein Händler in den USA ein Gerät für den eropäischen Markt im Laden haben? Der europäische Markt ist sehr gering im Vergleich zum Absatz in den USA ...
Jeder kann dort kaufen, wo er will aber jeder soll dann auch mit den eventuellen Folgen klar kommen, wie z.B. nicht einkalkulierter Zoll oder sehr hohe Versandkosten im Garantiefalle und verminderte Gewährleistungszeit - in USA üblicherweise 1 Jahr während hier 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung vorgeschrieben sind.


----------



## Pitti (22. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo, verstehe Deine bedenken , aber warum jemand sich den Weltweiten Markt eröffnet und nicht nur Regional verkaufen tut, liegt wohl an seiner Geschäftstüchtigkeit. 

Auch die Lowrance Geräte haben in den USA 2 Jahre Garantie, kann man sogar auf der Homepage nachlesen.

Zu den Zöllen, kann ich nur sagen, das sich das öfters mal ändert, im Augenblick glaube ich sind bis zu 430€ frei, alles was drüber ist wird besteuert. 

Dafür bekommt man so manches gutes Gerät, was hier mit 100 bis 200% zum Teil überteurert ist.

Aber auch in England kann man ja USA-Geräte kaufen, warum dann in den USA keine Euro-Geräte. 

Per UPS ist der Versand im Servicefall kein Problem, die USA sind für Ihren guten Kundenservice wohl bekannt, was man hier in der Servicewüste Deutschland nicht gerade behaupten kann, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.

Aber jeder muß selber wissen was er macht und wo er kauft!:vik:

#h


----------



## Enormm (22. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hi ,
Ich war neulich erst beim Zollamt und der Freibetrag sind 22€ ! Alles was darüber ist wird Verzollt ,unter 1000€ muss man es nicht schriftlich Anmelden ,über 1000€ muss man es schriftlich Anmelden.
Grüße...


----------



## Pitti (22. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

#c Okay ich sprach und meinte wer in den USA selbst einkauft! Lese hier: http://www.focus.de/finanzen/steuern/tid-8116/auslandsshopping_aid_145368.html

und wie in Deinem Fall lese hier: http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...ft-Guenstig-in-den-USA-einkaufen-3627559.html


----------



## Pilkerknecht (22. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Kauft doch in der EU ein - z.B. in England. Keine Steuern, Geräte haben CE Kennzeichnung u.s.w.

Pilkerknecht


----------



## zoran.wiener (30. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich hoffe da kann mir jemand dabei helfen. Ich möchte mir einen HDS 5 kaufen. Leider bekomme ich nirgends die Infos ob man bei den UK- oder USA-Modelle Deutschsprachig, Metrik und C° einstellen kann.
Kann mir jemand eine Antwort geben, aus eigener Erfahrung?

Dann möchte ich gerne den GPS so benutzen in dem ich Zander- oder Wallerbissplätze durch einen Klick speichere, um diese auch in andere Tage wieder zu finden. Geht das?

Zurzeit sind die Geräte aus USA (HDS 5 mit 83/200 Geber), inkl. Versand, inkl. Zollgeb. + MwSt., um die 600,-€. Kann mir jemand eine Adresse aus UK geben, wo ich ungefähr mit den gleichen Preis kaufen kann? Oder sogar noch günstiger?

Danke im Voraus für die Antworten.
Gruß, Zoran


----------



## ElBlindo (30. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

also, Geräte aus den USA würde ich an deiner Stelle die Finger von lassen. Könntest eventuell (grade durch die updates) Probleme mit bekommen.
Geräte aus UK, also ich habe meins von cactusnav (musste mal googlen), 
ansonsten sind die HDS mitlerweile auch nicht mehr so teuer in Old-Germany, und eventuelle Garantieabwicklungen wären leichter.
Des öfteren kann man auch mit Herr Schlageter verhandeln, was den Preis angeht, und die online-Schulung ist als Service auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## biende (31. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo Zoran,
bei den HDS aus den Staaten ist es so eine Sache. Nach Berichten aus dem Forum hier kannst du Glück haben und deine Einstellungen funktionieren so, wie du sie haben willst. Eine Garantie wirst du hierfür nicht bekommen, denn wer ein für den US-Markt produziertes Gerät kauft, muss damit rechnen, dass dies auch speziell hierfür angepasst ist.
In einem südafrikanischen Forum steht selbiges. Ein Forumsteilnehmer hatte sich ein HDS 5 aus den Staaten schicken lassen und kann jetzt nur Fuß und Grad Farenheit einstellen und bekommt zudem immer einen lästigen Hinweis.
Nach unbestätigten Berichten muss dies aber nicht so sein!

(reguläre) Geräte aus UK sind für den europäischen Markt produziert und laufen demnach in der BRD ebenso.
Die Sprache und die sonstigen Maßeinheiten kannst du dementsprechend umstellen. Der Importeur der Lowrance-Geräte hat übrigens die Preise gesenkt, so dass z.B. die HDS 5 in Deutschland inzwischen auch etwas günstiger zu bekommen sein sollten 

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage:
Das abspeichern von Punkten klappt beim HDS 5 nicht nur, sondern ist genial. Du kannst auch im Echolotbild auf bereits überfahrene Punkte zurückscrollen und dann nachträglich noch diese Punkte abspeichern, ebenso natürlich die gerade aktuelle Position. Dazu ist lediglich ein Tastendruck (und Bestätigung) erforderlich.

Ansonsten haben die Lowrance Geräte im Vergleich zu manchen anderen wie Humminbird noch den Vorteil, dass du auch eigene Karten erstellen, verwenden und mit anderen austauschen kannst. Ich möchte hier nicht auf andere Foren verweisen, aber per PN kann ich dir gerne noch Links dazu zukommen lassen.


----------



## zoran.wiener (31. März 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hi Binde,
danke, das ist eine Antwort!
Gerne kannst mir via pn oder mail weitere Infos bzw. Links zusenden. Ein entsprechend günstigeren Gerät in Deutschland habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Alle sind über 800,- € schwer. Kennst du einer der mir empfehlen kanst? Hm, 650,- würde ich sofort bezahlen! :q
Gruß,
Zoran


----------



## 17033rabe (1. April 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hi,

schau und frage  mal bei mybait.de

Gruß Ralf


----------



## biende (1. April 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Äh ja, da muss beim Fragen aber viel passieren 

Preise liegen beim HDS 5 lt. deren Homepage ca. 100 Euro über den aktuell gültigen Verkaufspreis-Empfehlungen von Lowrance!


----------



## Shira11 (5. April 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

#hEs ist wichtig, dass Sie ein Gerät in Europa kaufen. Dieses hat folgende Nummern:
000-0140-33       HDS-5 ohne EchoSensor
000-0140-43       HDS-5 mit 50/200kHz Sensor
000-0140-01       HDS-5 mit 83/200kHz Sensor
000-0140-25       HDS-5 (nur Kartenplotter).

Bekommt man auch bei Ebay Kanada!

Das sind Geräte die Deutsch und Metrisch sowie Weltweit funktionieren


----------



## zoran.wiener (18. April 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo,
wollte nur Bescheid geben dass mein HDS 5 heute angekommen ist. Ich habe diesen in De gekauft und werde ihn heute noch installieren.
Muss ich an was besonderes achten?
Weitere Fragen werden bestimmt noch folgen.
Gruß,
Zoran


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. April 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*



zoran.wiener schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte nur Bescheid geben dass mein HDS 5 heute angekommen ist. Ich habe diesen in De gekauft und werde ihn heute noch installieren.
> Muss ich an was besonderes achten?
> Weitere Fragen werden bestimmt noch folgen.
> ...


 
Hi Zoran
Schade das du soweit weg wohnst,aber der Shop ist einfach nur Klasse da stimmen diePreis und der Service.


----------



## zoran.wiener (19. April 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo,
alles ist am Boot fertig montiert.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob diese die aktuelle Softwareversion ist?

https://picasaweb.google.com/zoran.wiener/20100415BarcaEGataDeStart#5597323190783639586 

Danke schon mal.
Gruß,
Zoran


----------



## zoran.wiener (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo,
und hier die erste Ergebnisse:
https://picasaweb.google.com/zoran.wiener/Klopfen?authkey=Gv1sRgCP6w1qjpupe7mAE&feat=directlink


:vik:

Schon geiles Gerät, man muss sich aber intensiv mit die Einstellungen beschäftigen.

Danke allen die mir bis jetzt beim Kauf und Entscheidung geholfen haben.

Weis jemand ob der Geber von X125 mit dem Gerät funktioniert?

Gruß,
Zoran


----------



## PJay82 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: update für Lowrance HDS Echolote*

Hallo Zoran,
ja den Geber vom X125 kannt du ohne Probleme nutzen#h


----------

